# Sick platties, need help!



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Today i noticed that one of my platties was swimming at the top of the tank, as if he was trying to get air. I went to work and by the time i got home he had died =(. Now there is another platy swimming at the top, does anyone know why this is and what i can do to help it?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Need more info. Tank size, water paramaters, how many fish in the tank, is the tank cycled, do you have sufficient air and water circulation....? Until we can figure it out, do a 30% water change. It might help and certainly won't hurt. Be sure to use declorinater in the water.


----------



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

I have five platties in a 25g tank, i have done a 30% water change already and put a new air pump in the tank. Fish seem to be ok now.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

we still need to know more... for these are symptoms of ammonia or nitrite poisoning and a 30% water change will relieve the symptoms but will not cure it for long.


----------



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes the symptems have started again. I think it is a nitrate problem. How can i help this? I also tested the water and it was a bit too alkaline.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Forget the alkalinity, its not killing your fish. Keep changing water everyday and read the cycling stickies on this forum. Stop feeding for 2 days, add Prime & stabiltiy or bio-spiro, then feed only once a day lightly. Do you have a filter? If you only have an air-pump, get a sponge or box filter to run with it.


----------



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes i do have a filter. Will this eventually stop then? Two more of my fish died today =(. The others have never shown symptoms so i hope they will be ok. I will follow your advise. Thankyou.


----------

